# اقوى الصور للمسيح



## x_man (20 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## york (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

معلش بس اقوى الصور ازاى ؟ دى صور فيلم ؟ وكمان دة ممثل ؟


----------



## york (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

وازاى ترضو انة يتشبة السيد المسيح  بممثل ؟


----------



## ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

هي صحيح صور فيلم الام المسيح بس حلوة كتير ومؤثرة 
شكرا ليك x man ربنا يعوضك على تعبك بس في صور احلى ياريت لو تجيبها للمنتدى كمان وميرسي كتير الك:big29: 
:big35:


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

*اني ابجي لمن اشوف الفلم صور مؤثرة جدا

مشكوررررررررررر للموضوع ربي يحفظك​*


----------



## x_man (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

انا اقصد من اقوى صور ما يمثلها فى الحقيقه ليس ما فى الفليم انا شاب مسيحى يخاف الله كيف اشبه اجمل واعظم شخص الى قلب كل مسيحى بالممثل الذى صنع من تراب


----------



## merola (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

صورة فعلا جميلة وانا حضيف عليهم دية


----------



## x_man (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

شكرااااااااا لك الرب يكون معك


----------



## †السريانيه† (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

صور قويه  ومؤثرة
ربنا يباركك
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## املا (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

بالنسبه للفلم هو محزن لكن محزن بشكل ايجابي يعني اشي بخليك تتوب 

و الصور رائعه لكن انا بتاثر باللقطه لما العدرا يتلاقي يسوع و هو حامل الصليب 

يسلمو ياخوي 

فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## x_man (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

شكرا لك يا املا و يا رب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

جميـــــــــــلة


----------



## موسى القوى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

بس العذابات صعبه اوى وكان فى احد الاشخاص غير المسيحين شاهدوا الفيلم  وكان تعليقها كالاتى:
لوكان مسيحكم اتعذب كده فعلا يبقى انتوا متستهلوش كده


----------



## ميمو القاهرى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

الرب يبارك حياتكم ويجلنا من مختاريه للابديه اجمعين امين


----------



## x_man (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

اوافق الراى يا اخ موسى


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

انها قصة  من اروع قصص العالم 
انها قصة المسيح والامهو الحقيقية​


----------



## lousa188114 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

*شكر ليك علي الصور وربنا يعوضك ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

thank you​


----------



## x_man (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوى الصور للمسيح*

شاكر على رايكم


----------

